# Recommended Tires



## Swinn (May 14, 2005)

Any recommendations for a tire that is good for plowing but is not too aggressive for the highway. I am looking at Dunlop Rover RVXT, BFG All-Terrain T/A KO, and Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo. I am also condsidering Dunlop Rover R/T but I think it might be too aggressive.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

OK I know this is not what you want to hear and I hate telling people it but please do a search. There were some awesome threads on what tires to get and I think you would be better off if you just read some of those.They were during the winter when the forum is really pumping with information and more people can answer people's questions. That being said I would go with the BFG.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

my experiance with bfg all-terain taa's was on a 99 zr2 s-10 we had and they were terrable at stopping i now use goodyear at/s and i love them


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

QMVA is right. Lots of good reading on this subject. My opinion on tires - Cooper Discoverer M&S.


----------



## Swinn (May 14, 2005)

Thanks I have been reading up. I didn't even think about cooper.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I run the dunlop radial rover RT on my 2500HD and dont think they are too agressive. I dont notice any humm or anything like that. Nice ride ect. They do great in the snow for a AT tire. I cant comment on milage since I last dynoed at 490HP and change to the rear wheels and I drive a bit agressivley  I have had quite a few of the dunlops on my truck  

BGF is major expensive and a french owned co. Dunlop is a part of goodyear and a US co  I buy mine from tire rack and pay just over a hundred a peice.

I have been eyeing cooper but its more of a snow tire and pretty soft, I fear lower milage than with more of an AT tire.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

QMVA is correct. I run Toyo Open Country AT's for summer and seperate snows for winter but the Toyo's are snow rated, are available in E ratings, and perform well in the white stuff (plowed them the first winter with them). They also have 50K mile warranty.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

stay away from the firestones.... I tried them this year and they suck in any condition. They plug with snow, slip in the rain and just spin on even the smallest hint of ice.

I had the bfg's last year and they were great....but, I agree that they don't stop too well. Also, if you get them, make sure to check tire pressure.... running a little lower than recommended works great in most conditions. Reccommended inflation usually makes you ride on the center of the tire --check by driving through sand and see that the entire tire surface is covered-----this also helps on stopping--- I ran about 5psi under recommended and they were great.



I had Dunlops before... didn't like them either.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Swinn said:


> Any recommendations for a tire that is good for plowing but is not too aggressive for the highway. I am looking at Dunlop Rover RVXT, BFG All-Terrain T/A KO, and Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo. I am also condsidering Dunlop Rover R/T but I think it might be too aggressive.


....heres the Best tires for Plowing SNOW!..I suggest One size larger than what the manufacture states on tire Tag on the Vehicle..& Don*t just Go by the recogmandation of the Tire salesman..Look at the TIRE..as the TREAD should be a bit Wider at the Bottom & a little Narrower at the TOP..{{NOT SQUARE!!}} Reason?..all tires Run a Little WARMER than the ROAD surface!..& the Above Describbed TIRE will CLEAN Itself as the SNOW will Fall out every Revulution the tire makes!..giving YOU a Clean BITE..100 % of the TIME..where a Square treaded Tire will Fill UP W/ & even thought the Tread may look Aggressive!..if? the Tread is Square?..You will Loose a % percentage Traction due to SNOW filling the Tread..I don*t Recogmend any perticular Brands as Tire COs change Tread Designs more often than yrs AGO!.. So I personally Look at the TREAD of many Makes & BUY what ever?..I get the bestPRICE on a Taperd Treaded TIRE! & I allways use a 6 ply Tire in plowing SNOW!..I just Re..Tired my 88 Dodge 4 X 4 w/ 6 ply Regular Summer treaded Tires that have a Nice Tappered tread..& the Last few Snow Storms We had here in MAINE they did a Really Good JOB!..& they were many bucks Cheaper than the Winter Treads!..& I have been Plowing SNOW for over 50 Years!..My 88 Dodge is a 1/2 ton..W/ 3/4 Ton Springs all round..318 V 8 Auto..W/lock out hubs & an 8ft Fisher.. I hope? this INFO Helps YOU?..Ole JIM..


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Ole JIM said:


> I allways use a 6 ply Tire in plowing SNOW!..I just Re..Tired my 88 Dodge 4 X 4 w/ 6 ply Regular Summer treaded


Isn't that a bit light weight for a truck tire, never mind a tire supporting a snowplow?
Load Range E is 10 ply - required factory specs for most 3/4 ton trucks and all 1 tons. 6 ply is Load range C- seriously inadaquate for a plow truck (except maybe a Jeep or a Toy- just maybe) Some D range tires come close to E range capacity but not many. Watch your range loading. (Rule of thumb- if the max pressure listed on the sidewall is not 80Psi or higher it's not E range)
Below copied from http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=55
Load Range	Ply Rating	Load Pressure (psi)
LT-metric B 4 35
LT-numeric	C 6 50
Flotation LT*	D 8 65 
E 10 80
 F 12 95

Seriousily Jim,
Everything you said about the non square shaped tread makes sense and I agree with, but useing inadiquate tires (not enough plys) is self defeating. The tire can't provide the correct foot print on the ground for weight distrobution or traction. An overloaded tire buckles at the sidewalls causing the center of the tread to cup in just like under-inflation. Over pressureing a tire is downright dangerous- especially when you get into 16" rims.


----------

